# AOL & MobileMe just outed you to the world!



## Satcomer (Jan 18, 2011)

IMHO AOL + MobileMe just outed all the iChat users. If you go over to AOL's LifeStream Project page and log in with the iChat email address you have used (even from the last few years) and is putting all you iChat info out for Google and all the search engines to get and post. So go to the AOL LifeStream page and see if you can log in. Then if you can look at the top of the page for "settings" and change the settings to hide all the iChat information and MobileMe contact information.  

Apple better fix this ASAP! 

You can read about it in the article Yet Another Data Broker? AOL Lifestream.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 18, 2011)

The same thing would be valid for all non-.mac/me AIM accounts too.

I don't get why they are trying to just make another facebook/twitter/whatever aggregate. As if there weren't enough people that already abuse their FB feeds with all their twitter statuses (and even worse, #in #front #of #every #word drives me insane).
Well. Maybe some people will find use for it. Just like they did for the whatwasitcalledagain that Google marketed as an email killer.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh wait, nm. 
Some digging (from the last link you sent)... some accounts show the data, some don't.
http://lifestream.aol.com/stream/XXXXXX
where replace XXXXXX with your username, either AIM or xxxxxx@mac.com

That's set up _really_ badly.

Any iChat service that's set to show chat statuses to _friends only_ aggregates it to _public_ with that service. 

I tested (without signing to service, and without being logged in) a random selection of people that are in my chat list.
- If they haven't logged in recently (months), it complains they don't exist etc
- If they have logged in recently, their statuses show. Even when it's set to ONLY and exclusively show to only their contacts. (As one example, one friend keeps his always very private, and I could just see his work phone number in the status)
- For the above there doesn't seem to be a difference for whether they use AIM or .mac/me


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 18, 2011)

This is really bad IMHO!  Everybody that knows about this (please tell this to all iChat users) should pass along their outrage to the  iChat Feedback at Apple!


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 20, 2011)

Plus something that will shock you. If you have a Me email account and log into the Web site email, change the password. Then go to LifeStream's web site and you can log into that site with new password! 

Apple needs to fix this ASAP!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 20, 2011)

iChat accounts are simply AIM accounts (iChat uses the AIM protocol and authentication server), so it stands to reason that you would be able to log in to any AIM-based service with your MobileMe account.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 28, 2011)

Yea El but you not getting why I am upset. I changed my password on my mobileMe account and that new password let my log back into the LifeStream page!  To me this is not acceptable Apple sharing data with AOL!!!


----------



## keviavuz78 (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't get why they are trying to just make another facebook/twitter/whatever aggregate. As if there weren't enough people that already abuse their FB feeds with all their twitter statuses (and even worse, #in #front #of #every #word drives me insane).
Well. Maybe some people will find use for it. Just like they did for the whatwasitcalledagain that Google marketed as an email killer.


----------

